# Powder Coating TT-RS Wheels - Bad Idea?



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've heard it could crack the wheel when Powder Coating them, specifically altering the "structure" of the metal when heating the wheel to approx 350-400 degrees in the oven as part of the bonding/curing process of powder coating. 

Does anyone know if this could potentially damage the wheel? **Specifically the TT-RS wheel.**


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

been there done, that. you have nothing to worry about. 

those same people also believed the world would end in december 2012.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> been there done, that. you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> those same people also believed the world would end in december 2012.


 Canuck. What color is your TT? Can you please post a pic with those wheels. Would be much appreciated.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

those look like they turned out nice ya now lets see car pics


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> been there done, that. you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> those same people also believed the world would end in december 2012.


 Lol. Killer. Wheels look great!


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

All depend on the car colour how they look.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

yeah id like to see em on phantom black.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

R5T said:


> All depend on the car colour how they look.


 
Can they bake away some of the 30+ pounds of weight in these porkers? :facepalm:


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

J662 said:


> I've heard it could crack the wheel when Powder Coating them, specifically altering the "structure" of the metal when heating the wheel to approx 350-400 degrees in the oven as part of the bonding/curing process of powder coating.
> 
> Does anyone know if this could potentially damage the wheel? **Specifically the TT-RS wheel.**


 I'm actually a metallurgist but there is no specific answer unless you know exactly the alloy and condition of the wheels to start with. In some cases they are already in what's known as an "overaged" condition so the extra heat won't hurt. There are certain alloys and conditions that might weaken under the powder coating conditions. I don't know what the TT-RS wheel is made from exactly so unless someone can provide that it's all guesswork anyway.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

NamJa said:


> I'm actually a metallurgist but there is no specific answer unless you know exactly the alloy and condition of the wheels to start with. In some cases they are already in what's known as an "overaged" condition so the extra heat won't hurt. There are certain alloys and conditions that might weaken under the powder coating conditions. I don't know what the TT-RS wheel is made from exactly so unless someone can provide that it's all guesswork anyway.


 Damn wish I knew.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just got my wheels back custom color


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Must see pics on car!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Those might look better on a DG car. Send them to me and we'll see if I'm right! :laugh:


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

How much did it cost you and where did you get them done?


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

4RingFanatic said:


> How much did it cost you and where did you get them done?


 ~600. Primo powdercoat in Huntington Beach


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

J662 said:


> ~600. Primo powdercoat in Huntington Beach


 Holy crap, I paid less than 300 for a base colour and a clearcoat on all four. Seems a bit pricey but maybe it's standard for that locale.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Big prizes. 
75 a wheel at the most, i would say is a good price.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

canuckttrs said:


> Holy crap, I paid less than 300 for a base colour and a clearcoat on all four. Seems a bit pricey but maybe it's standard for that locale.


 Actually it was $560 not 600. That was a custom color and a micro texture finish Not typical powder coat finish.


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I am in Arizona and had a set powdercoated, was around $600 too. When they have to do more than one color (or texture) it is more $$$. I had something like black chrome. They had to do the wheels in silver, then the dark top color then clear coat.


----------

